

I started a doc to document startup leadership best practices - whosbacon
https://github.com/whosken/Startup-Leadership-Best-Practices

======
whosbacon
I've experienced many self-proclaimed agile teams and lean startups. While
there are many approaches for development and business functions, there are
few to none for organizations and team management.

I have no grounds to say that I know the best practices, but I wanted to start
the conversation with this document and see where the community takes it!

------
themshow
Check out "The Founder's Dilemmas" by Noam Wasserman. Lots of great tips based
on a huge dataset of startups.

~~~
whosbacon
Will do. Thanks!

